# Stalkin Sling Review



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I was amazed at how much I like this product. It is well made and very comfortable.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bassfly66 (May 25, 2009)

I just received mine yesterday, & this thing kicks butt! Spoke with Shawn Smith, the owner/president of Zachary Morgan Outfitters, & he was a super nice & genuine guy. The sling is completely made in the USA with US materials(nice change of pace, huh?)...& part of the proceeds go to the Wounded Warrior Program. Give this thing a try...you won't be sorry.

Be safe,

Nathan


----------

